# Paint Creek Rochester 2019 rules?



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Today a buddy called me up, he got a fly fishing pole for his sons 10th birthday, it's his first one. He lives in Rochester mi, he asked me to meet him in the downtown municipal park and we can show him how to use it. He's casting away goofing around we have a Rod to show him how to cast. Then we had a guy come up to us and tell us we can't fish in the Paint Creek it's closed this time of year, he's been fishing it since 1980? WTF? It's always been my understanding that the creek is open south of Tinkken and north of Gunn...it's only closed this time of year in in gear restricted waters? Am I wrong? This person had a heavy accent and was very rude. I was polite as possible tried to explain he's a kid trying it out, and we are aware of the rules. Where we breaking any Laws? Can the kid come back with his regular rod and worms in spring? If so what are they. Any help would be Appreciated.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks to me like it is type 1 downtown and closed. No reason for the guy to be rude. No reason for your buddy to have fished it for 40 years and not know the rules. 

If the kid is itching to practice he could go to the Clinton or any number of non-trout streams in the area.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

kzoofisher said:


> Looks to me like it is type 1 downtown and closed. No reason for the guy to be rude. No reason for your buddy to have fished it for 40 years and not know the rules.
> 
> If the kid is itching to practice he could go to the Clinton or any number of non-trout streams in the area.


Understood, the guy that came up to us was telling us he fished it for 40 years. Me and my buddy where goofing with the kid...he likes to feed the ducks to. I fished it once or twice in the summer, My buddy just moved to the area from the westside of the state, but we were never really Shure on the actual rules. I was under the impression that it only applies to the restricted area for artificials. I do the Clinton ever once in a while with o.k. results. Kid just wanted to goof around at the park.thanks


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Whales said:


> Understood, the guy that came up to us was telling us he fished it for 40 years. Me and my buddy where goofing with the kid...he likes to feed the ducks to. I fished it once or twice in the summer, My buddy just moved to the area from the westside of the state, but we were never really Shure on the actual rules. I was under the impression that it only applies to the restricted area for artificials. I do the Clinton ever once in a while with o.k. results. Kid just wanted to goof around at the park.thanks


 We will go to Yates or around town in the Clinton next time.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Whales said:


> It's always been my understanding that the creek is open south of Tinkken and north of Gunn...it's only closed this time of year in in gear restricted waters? Am I wrong?


Paint Creek is designated as Type 1. It is closed to fishing from September 30th until the last Saturday of April. The gear-restricted section is closed as well. The GR section is limited to artificial lures only and the possession of two trout with a minimum size of 14 inches or greater for all trout.

I would find a different spot to practice until the stream opens on April 27th.



Whales said:


> We will go to Yates or around town next time.


Good idea.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Accent guy had been fishing it 40 years, got it. The DNR maps aren't great but they do clearly show that Paint Creek is a designated trout stream all the way to the Clinton.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Current-LP-DesignatedTS-Map_619490_7.pdf


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

kzoofisher said:


> Accent guy had been fishing it 40 years, got it. The DNR maps aren't great but they do clearly show that Paint Creek is a designated trout stream all the way to the Clinton.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Current-LP-DesignatedTS-Map_619490_7.pdf


Thanks for the info, for some reason I thought the park was not. No harm intended, we didn't catch any, just goofing. I usually try the Clinton, I think he didn't want his kid getting any ideas about going to the bigger Clinton River and falling in unsupervised. Thanks for the info .


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

The Clinton River runs through two parks in Auburn Hills. The river above Yates is NOT a trout stream, open for fishing all year. It also has a decent population of nice size chubs, which offer action when trout don't cooperate.
Please do not throw chubs on the bank although mink seem to appreciate it. The chub population used to be much larger years ago before the river became popular. At ten years old the boy should be able to wade the river with Dad's assistance. There will be deep holes that will float the lad's hat.
The City of Auburn Hills has a fishing derby in early June each year. They plant 600+ really nice rainbows for this derby. Fishing is open to the public after the derby, however it is increasing become a zoo.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

fisheater said:


> The Clinton River runs through two parks in Auburn Hills. The river above Yates is NOT a trout stream, open for fishing all year. It also has a decent population of nice size chubs, which offer action when trout don't cooperate.
> Please do not throw chubs on the bank although mink seem to appreciate it. The chub population used to be much larger years ago before the river became popular. At ten years old the boy should be able to wade the river with Dad's assistance. There will be deep holes that will float the lad's hat.
> The City of Auburn Hills has a fishing derby in early June each year. They plant 600+ really nice rainbows for this derby. Fishing is open to the public after the derby, however it is increasing become a zoo.


 Thanks for the info!
I fish Clinton every once in a while.....I appreciate the chubbs....they put up a great fight....we are taking him out to the Clinton when the weather gets nicer and the water lower.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

At his age, I would fine a Pond with lots of bluegills!! He'll have a blast! That he won't forget!!


----------

